# wyndham points



## s**e (Sep 30, 2009)

I just bought 300K Wyndham points annually.  Would I be able to get a Presidential Suite with my points? or is that suite only for VIP's?  I saw at my home resort it takes 300K points for 1 week.  Also my deed is being processed as I write.  If I get my deed finalized and the wyndham membership soon after, when can I use my points to make a reservation.  My points anniversary is every January.  I want to travel over Easter and was hoping I didnt have to wait until January to make a reservation.  Can you call wyndham ahead of the anniversary date even if you just bought the points resale, and reserve somewhere.  I also wanted to know if I dont use all my points by years end would I be able to get an RCI studio, 1 bedrm or 2 bedrm to trade for future use, if so, how many points does RCI require for each size unit.  Thank you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 30, 2009)

s**e said:


> I just bought 300K Wyndham points annually.  Would I be able to get a Presidential Suite with my points? or is that suite only for VIP's?  I saw at my home resort it takes 300K points for 1 week.  Also my deed is being processed as I write.  If I get my deed finalized and the wyndham membership soon after, when can I use my points to make a reservation.  My points anniversary is every January.  I want to travel over Easter and was hoping I didnt have to wait until January to make a reservation.  Can you call wyndham ahead of the anniversary date even if you just bought the points resale, and reserve somewhere.  I also wanted to know if I dont use all my points by years end would I be able to get an RCI studio, 1 bedrm or 2 bedrm to trade for future use, if so, how many points does RCI require for each size unit.  Thank you.



What resort are you hoping to get a presidential suite?  I think it's very possible for most resorts, as long as you book as early as possible.  I was able to get a 4 bedroom presidential at Smoky Mountains, and I was very excited about it.  What a gorgeous unit it was, too.


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase

No Offense but Under current market conditions you should have had all of your questions answered through research on this and similar boards before comitting to the contract size.

The most important factor often overlooked is the exit strategy.

Most vetran tuggers will reccomend scouring the boards for at least 6 months before commiting to a purchase

Registered 2005 purchased 2007 - Ironically what was recommended on my first visit, but your needs will change faster than you think. Unit size and season - Kids Grow Up FAST​If you don't find what you are looking for here on TUG, you can supplement your research 

There is a Wyndham Speciaty Message Board here:​http://forums.atozed.com/index.php​You must register to lurk - brush up on your Emily Post, things seem to be a little less casual over there.​Not to say that I am still not learning how to get additional value from my Worldmark Points (Different System/Different Rules) but I did have an understanding of how to book a basic week, the costs and lead time required prior to the purchase.

The most critical issue in commiting to any form of T/S is to understand two basic concepts

You must be able/willing to lock time at least a year in advance (or more with some exchange systems)

or

Be able to make arrangements to go at almost no notice 

Anything in between will usually result in frustration


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 30, 2009)

*Welcome*

Rent_Share,

Your response to the OP above was well stated. He or she definitely has a substantial learning curve to climb. But, if the OP is willing to research, research and research some more they will get guickly up to speed.  

Anyone who just jumps in the pool without that research is going to be quickly frustrated and then depressed when what they bought does not meet their expectation.

To the OP: Congratulations on your purchase.

There are many threads here that will help you; but you have to search for them. 

To use the Search feature look above on this very page for the word SEARCH which is on the top right hand side. Go there and enter various appropriate search words and you will be well on your way to becoming a knowlegeable TUGGER.


----------



## ronreid1954 (Sep 30, 2009)

_Also my deed is being processed as I write.  If I get my deed finalized and the wyndham membership soon after, when can I use my points to make a reservation.  My points anniversary is every January_.  

Be aware that once your deed is finalized and recorded, it will then be sent to Wyndham for processing. The usual turnaround beginning when Wyndham gets the transfer information is 8 weeks. You will not be able to make any reservations until Wyndham has completed the transfer.


----------



## s**e (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses,  Yes I should have joined Tug before I purchased my TS but I didnt think thru it and do my research or maybe I would have chosen RCI points purchase instead.  After reading TUG, the members have convinced me that the RCI points are the best way to go.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 5, 2009)

s**e said:


> Thanks for all your responses,  Yes I should have joined Tug before I purchased my TS but I didnt think thru it and do my research or maybe I would have chosen RCI points purchase instead.  After reading TUG, the members have convinced me that the RCI points are the best way to go.


Hi s**e,
You sound discouraged....don;t let anyone get you down.  There are so many of us here on TUG that bought first and THEN found TUG!!!

TUG is a great place to find answers and TUGGERS have been the best to helop others too!  We've made many friends from this board.

As a Wyndham owner, I prefer Wyndham points rather than RCI points, at least at this time.  I do not want to pay the price to convert our RCI resorts  to RCI points and so I actually use Wyndham points more than our RCI weeks.
It did take me a while to learn to use them, and yes, there is the initial waiting period for finalization.

PM me for any questions you mgiht have.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't be upset. RCI points are all from converted weeks TSes. In most cases the owners of prime weeks did not convert ,the dogs did(hoping to get prime weeks), so RCI points members essentially have a good selection of the dogs which did convert. Wyndham points have number of point developed(although not all) TSes where all the units(including prime) are in their point system.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Wyndham. Great product*



s**e said:


> Thanks for all your responses,  Yes I should have joined Tug before I purchased my TS but I didnt think thru it and do my research or maybe I would have chosen RCI points purchase instead.  After reading TUG, the members have convinced me that the RCI points are the best way to go.



No, as an owner of both Wyndham & RCI Points I'd give the decided edge to Wyndham if I only had one points based system membership. Wyndham has plenty of internal resorts to choose from in great (and most importantly varied) locations - not concentrated in Orlando or Las Vegas only as some really big & quality names are.  With the internal resorts you have no cost excahnges and a wide variety of places/unit sizes to choose from. Plus the system works very well as availability is great with minimum planning required (although you do need a through understanding of how the Wyndham sysem works to maximize value). 

I like RCI Points but it isn't as mature as Wyndham and overall seems more costly with less availability.  You made a good choice of system.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Oct 5, 2009)

Some resort has only 1 or 2 President unit(s).  Even if you are VIP, you don't have any chance.  But other than that, more and more resorts claim their units are president, I am not VIP, but get a 3 BD president to Bali Hai, and 2 BD president to Waikiki.

The reservation starts 13 month before use year starts.  If you know where and when you want to go, call as early as possible.  For next Easter, you may want to make reservation before the sale transfer to you, at this moment, you should wait to the completion of transfer, than make reservation.

At the end of year, you can deposit your points to RCI.

If Wyndham's resorts cover your travel area, you will like it.

Jya-Ning


----------



## massvacationer (Oct 5, 2009)

*there are many Wyndham Resorts that you can drive to*

s**e, 
I see you hail from the Mid Atlantic Region, you should be happy that there are MANY Wyndham resorts that are within easy driving distance.  This is a great benefit as you can use your points for long weekends (just keep an eye on the housekeeping credits) and other easy get-a-ways.  

I think you will be hapy with your purchase as there are so many Wyndham reosrts in so many great locations.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 5, 2009)

s**e said:


> I just bought 300K Wyndham points annually.  Would I be able to get a Presidential Suite with my points? or is that suite only for VIP's?  I saw at my home resort it takes 300K points for 1 week.


If you're interested in staying in the Pres Suite at your home resort, you'll have the early booking window (ARP) to do so.  This gives you an excellent chance of getting your reservation so long as you call 13 months out to reserve it.  That's the key with timeshare - early planning whenever possible.



s**e said:


> I also wanted to know if I dont use all my points by years end would I be able to get an RCI studio, 1 bedrm or 2 bedrm to trade for future use, if so, how many points does RCI require for each size unit.  Thank you.


Yes, deposits cost the # of points that are shown on the Worldwide Exchange chart:
A studio deposit is 28K(blue) or 42K(white) or 70K(red).  A red 1BR is 105K.  A red 2BR is 154K.

For most average non-prime season trades or trading back into a a Wyndham resort in prime season, a 70K deposit will work.  A somewhat difficult trade may require a 105K deposit.  No Wyndham will work to get the most difficult trades, like DVC or Manhattan Club through RCI Weeks.  Since you bought resale (as did I), you will probably not be able to use your points through RCI Nightly Stays/PlusPartners.  That's how some Wyndham points owners trade into the tougher resorts.  There's a $2,395 fee to convert your Wyndham contract to PlusPartners eligibility and this is usually deemed too expensive to be worthwhile.  HTH.


----------



## s**e (Oct 5, 2009)

*Reply to All*

Im feeling much better thank you for positive feedback and pointers about the wyndham properties.  Im hopiing to take some shorter weekend or weekday trips to Atlantic city or Alexandria, VA , plus Williamsburg is there for me if my Easter Break in Vegas is impossible to get.   Trying to plan a vacation on expedia or priceline and to book 2 rooms for 5 people, No way cost is too high.  If I am able I will save some of  my points, spacebank them for an RCI week and try to get into DVC sometime in the future.  PS  I love Disney Villas but cant afford to buy into their system.   If anyone has had any luck using their spaced banked  wyndham points into RCI and got into DVC please post me a message.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you are getting more settled into the Wyndham system.  

Are you sure you brought 301,000 points as that is an ODD number within Wyndham?  If you had 308,000, then you would have 4 Reservation Transactions (RTs).  At 301,000 you have 3.  Each extra usage of the a day to reserve with cost you $30.

Housekeeping Credits (HK) is another nickle and dime charge Wyndham will get you one, if you book short stays.

Learning and applying this knowledge will save you some of the fees.  Read the Owners Guide front to back (and then, read it again).  And just because a VC tells you something on the phone, it may not be right - I have had to give them page numbers to correct issues more than once.


----------



## s**e (Oct 6, 2009)

*Deed*

Yes I got a copy of the original deed it states " 301K Points.. The deed says its use is EACH year usage and that it is UDI.  The original deed was recorded on Dec. 11, 2001.  Looks like this must have been the original owner.  I think 301K points sounds funny too but maybe the sale was one of the first offered preconstruction or sometime soon after it opened.  I need to do some more research to see when the place opened up.  All I know is I have 5 people traveling sometimes only 4, and occasionally 2.  So I was looking for a larger point package to buy to be able to book atleast a 2-3 bedroom unit if needed.  I have NOT seen any other timeshare that offers 301K points package.  Who knows, I sure as heck dont know but I will find out soon, sure hope its legit as I have paid the timeshare company in full for the deed and the closing and transfer.
Sue


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Sue,
Ok, 301,000 - still a good number of points, odd, but a fair sum of points.  If you buy another resale deed for additional points, that contract will be add under your member number ... contracts numbers never change, but each owner combination gets a new member number.  So Sue and husband will have a member number; Sue and sister will have a member number.  Each can have multiple contracts with different point totals.  Can't transfer points between member numbers anymore.

ARP is for each resort's contracts and points for that resort.  You have ARP where the UDI is deeded at.  Important for those special dates you need as you can reserve by calling Member Service to book thirteen months before checkin.  Have contracts for 3 different resorts; have 3 different ARPs; each ARP is limited to the points for that contract.  Have 2 contracts for the same resort and SAME USE YEAR, then the points for that ARP can be combined.  

Use Year - most contracts run on the Jan-Dec cycle; but each quarter of the year (Apr-Mar, Jul-Jun, Oct-Sep) also had contracts written.  I (and many other people) have trouble remembering the use those points before they expire - I got rid of my contract which had the Apr-Mar cycle.  It drove me nuts.


----------



## s**e (Oct 6, 2009)

*trading with RCI*

Linda,
  I have been reading on TUG that wyndham points are no good in RCI.  Do you know if this is true?

I know RCI has their own inside rules we cant see.  I would love to actually work at RCI for a week to see how they handle things.  Is there a block on wyndham points getting high demand weeks at good resorts, is this possible and legal to do?  My resort I bought at is gold crown wyndham Vegas, so I was thinking I could get an even exchange in RCI for other Gold Crowns.

I understand that everything is based on availability and luck but funny when you have a Great week funny how those hard to get weeks at the resorts just seem to pop up while you are talking on the phone to an RCI agent.   Ofcourse financially things got bad for us and I sold my Florida resorts, now I own no fixed weeks, or any kind of weeks, just the points package I just got resale on ebay.     

Sue


----------



## bnoble (Oct 7, 2009)

It's not a block per se.  There are two factors at play. First, Wyndham tends to preserve the most in-demand inventory for internal reservations and instead deposits time at less popular resorts and/or at shoulder seasons.  For example, even at Bonnet Creek, which is a huge resort, Wyndham rarely ever deposits holiday weeks.  Second, Wyn points deposits are averaged across all "real" deposits of similar size/season---both the very high-demand ones and the over-supplied areas.  Adding these two together, you'll find that Wyndham can't really pull the most in-demand exchanges.  But, Wyndham in RCI has its place---it's a great way to get inexpensive access to over-supplied areas, and sometimes can provide nice discounts trading back in internally.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 7, 2009)

Sue,
Wyndham points are a currency which is used in Wyndham-world.  RCI points is a different currency.  There is no direct exchange between the 2 points systems EXCEPT RCI Weeks Exchanging.  Wyndham controls WHAT is given to RCI - You can choose the size and season of the deposit to RCI by _how many Wyndham Points_ you tell Wyndham to use - you do not select the resort or week.  Owning at Grand Desert is good only for ARP at Grand Desert and in determining what your actual maintainance fee is.  If you owned at Bonnet Creek, the ARP and MF would be based there.

As a resale buyer, you DO NOT HAVE access to RCI Points thru Wyndham.  There is sorta of an exchange where you get a generic cost of Wyndham Points to use for size and season at the RCI Points unit you want to stay at (if there is availability).  I just use my RCI Points account, as many times the exchange ratio is NOT GOOD.  That feature is called "Plus Partners" within Wyndham - has some other pluses, but again not worth the price of developer purchase costs.


----------



## dms_cruisers (Oct 7, 2009)

*Something more to think about*

Hi Sue,
Welcome to Tugs and congrats on your Wyndham purchase.

If you do get your Wyn and RCI accounts before the end of the year you'll want to look at depositing most, if not all, of those points into RCI unless you might be using some of those before your use year end date. Because even if you book your Vegas Easter trip through Wyndham those points will come from next year's point allocation.

Also, you might be able to use RCI to book your trip into Grand Desert, possibly at a significantly less amount of points. We went in June and were able to get a 2 bdrm with a 28K deposit.

Tons of info here on Tugs, have fun researching and welcome back to timesharing.


----------



## s**e (Oct 7, 2009)

To Everyone who wrote me back,  First Thanks for all your support
  But I still have a few unanswered questions:
  As I am writing I have no points of any kind and will not be alloted any 2009 points with this sale.
  My first allotment of 301K points will be for this 2010 which will be Jan 1, 2010. anniversary date. 
  We will need atleast a 2 bedroom.  My question is: 
 Is the latest date I must book this vacation *91 days *prior to check in ?  Hypothectically speaking if I want to stay from April 2 or 3rd thru april 9 or 10th , 2010 at my Home resort in Vegas, would I need to have this reserved no later than Jan 2 or 3 to keep within the 91 days prior to check-in ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 7, 2009)

Sue,
Do you have an online Wyndham account yet?  If so, you can book 2010 vacations NOW which would use 2010 points.  
If not, have you got that letter from Wyndham with your personal member number?  If so, see if you can log on to the online Wyndham site. Or call Wyndham Reservations at 1888-844-4321
If not, you have not yet been recognized as a Wyndham owner.

As for the 91 day mark, means nothing as you are not using cancelled reservation points which can only be made within the 90 day mark.  You could book a reservation using your cell phone as you drive to the resort or drive into the parking lot.  

Research more into the 28,000 pt deposit (Blue Studio) into RCI.  You pull your vacation from the RCI Weeks inventory paying the $164/189 exchange fee.  Would be much cheaper than using a ton of Wyndham Points ... the longer you are an owner, the faster you do the numbers between how many ways can I get there from here and what are the different costs?  For example, say MF on 28K of FSP points is $208 plus online exchange fee of $164 equals a vacation thru RCI for $372.  A 2/2 at Grand Desert for Wk 14 is 203,000 FSP points = $1218 cost.  Yee, doing an RCI exchange back into Grand Desert saves you $846 ... with 273,000 Wyndham points to use for more vacationing.  As you are trading back into Wyndham, you can sometimes pull bigger units than the studio deposit.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 7, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Research more into the 28,000 pt deposit (Blue Studio) into RCI.  You pull your vacation from the RCI Weeks inventory paying the $164/189 exchange fee.  Would be much cheaper than using a ton of Wyndham Points ... the longer you are an owner, the faster you do the numbers between how many ways can I get there from here and what are the different costs?  For example, say MF on 28K of FSP points is $208 plus online exchange fee of $164 equals a vacation thru RCI for $372.  A 2/2 at Grand Desert for Wk 14 is 203,000 FSP points = $1218 cost.  Yee, doing an RCI exchange back into Grand Desert saves you $846 ... with 273,000 Wyndham points to use for more vacationing.  As you are trading back into Wyndham, you can sometimes pull bigger units than the studio deposit.


If you are planning to reserve just a plain old week at grand desert (or any other TS in vegas) doing an RCI week exchange may be a good idea. BUT if you plan on getting a 3 bd presidential suite, you'll likely have to use your points since they are rare to find on a RCI exchange.


----------



## pschrodt (Oct 19, 2009)

We are timeshare owners for about eight years elsewhere and with Wyndham only more recently.  Understanding the abbreviations often used in some of these posts is just short of maddening.  What is ARP and what is UDI??  Please pass on this secret knowledge.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 19, 2009)

ARP Advance Reservation Priority - given for your home resort (where you are deeded at) during the 13, 12 and 11 month marks ... at 10 months and closer to checkin, you can booked your reservations to stay at the other resorts.

UDI - Undivided Deeded Interest - POINTS for short terminology.  Points can come from a UDI deed OR a converted fixed week.  UDI points have ARP for the 13-11 months at their deeded resort. Converted Fixed Week points ONLY have priority for the exact underlining deed time and unit.  For example, if you have a converted fixed week at Santa Barbara (deeded as wk 26 unit 904) and converted to a 126,000 FSP Points ... you can not book a winter vacation for week 7 til 10 months before checkin.  You can only book 13 months in advance (using your ARP) for week 26 and unit #904.

So a UDI resort is one which accepts points or one where only UDI points was sold (a newer resort).

Yes, confusion reigns esp when people talk about UDI and points.  I usually assume when someone is posting about UDI they are NOT talking about converted fixed week details.  Converted fixed weeks are a minor subset.  However, IF you buy Wyndham Points where the seller is stating that the points are from an OLDER WYNDHAM RESORT, you need to be sure that it is not a converted fixed week if ARP is important to you.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2009)

s**e said:


> Thanks for all your responses,  Yes I should have joined Tug before I purchased my TS but I didnt think thru it and do my research or maybe I would have chosen RCI points purchase instead.  After reading TUG, the members have convinced me that the RCI points are the best way to go.


Hey, people, why are you giving this new excited TS owner such a bad time?  Let's face it
Face it, MANY if not Most of us did that!

And, please don't think RCI points are necessarily better than Wyndham's,  haven't we all been reading how we are sick of RCI?

Congrats on your purchase, PM me if you have questions, read all you can, have fun!


----------

